# Rexxar - Allianz - Raider gesucht!



## Sasunestra (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir (also die Gilde 'Das Strafgericht' auf dem Server Rexxar, Allianz) suchen noch Unterstützung für unsere Raids in Form fester Stammspieler.
Wir raiden an 2 festen Tagen und zwar immer Montags und Donnerstags in der Zeit von 19:00 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr. Zu diesen beiden Tagen solltet ihr auch prinzipiell immer Zeit haben, das ist uns sehr wichtig, da wir feste Stammspieler in unserer Mitte suchen und nach Möglichkeit keine Aushilfplätze vergeben möchten. Wir besuchen an den beiden genannten Wochentagen ausschließlich 25er Instanzen. Karazhan und Zul'Aman wird ähnlich den heroischen Instanzen spontan und ungeplant zwischen den Terminen angegangen. 

Unser derzeitiger Raidfortschritt:
§1 Kara leer
§2 Gruuls Unterschlupf leer
§3 Magtheridon down
§4 Kazzak down
§5 Zul'Aman: Nalorakk, Akil'Zon, Jan'Alai und Halazzi down 
§6 Auge der Stürme: Leerhäscher & Solarian down
§7 Schlangenschrein: Grauen aus der Tiefe down 

Zur Zeit suchen wir zu unserer Unterstützung:
1-2 Wilder-Kampf Druiden (Feral)
1   Schutzpaladin (alternativ 1 Defensivkrieger)
1-2 Hexenmeister
1   Heilschamane
1   weiterer Heiler
event. weitere DD, je nach Bewerbung.

Wer sich über unsere Raidgilde weiter informieren möchte, dem sei unsere Internetpräsenz ans Herz gelegt, zu erreichen unter folgender Adresse:
http://www.das-strafgericht.net
Hier steht für den Besucher alles weitere Wissenswerte aufgelistet.


----------



## Sasunestra (22. Januar 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Sasunestra (23. Januar 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Sasunestra (24. Januar 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Sasunestra (25. Januar 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Sasunestra (28. Januar 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## elricii (29. Januar 2008)

Sasunestra schrieb:


> *schieb*


du farmst doch auch alle foren ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also nochma push, weil das sg nen netter haufen ist. und viel glück


----------



## Sasunestra (30. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen ;-)

Und:
*schieb*


----------



## Sasunestra (31. Januar 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Sasunestra (4. Februar 2008)

Einige wenige Plätze sind noch zu vergeben.


----------



## Sasunestra (7. Februar 2008)

schiebe nach, schiebe nach...


----------



## Sasunestra (9. Februar 2008)

... schiebe langsam nach!


----------



## Sasunestra (11. Februar 2008)

*schiebe langsam aber gut!*


----------



## Sasunestra (13. Februar 2008)

Mittlerweile 3/4 Bossen in der Festung down und 2/5 im Schlangenschrein. Und /schieb


----------



## Sasunestra (24. Februar 2008)

Noch werden Heiler gesucht!
Mit Vorliebe Schamanen und Druiden.


----------



## Sasunestra (26. Februar 2008)

Morogrim Gezeitenwandler und Karathress gehören nun ebenfalls zu den Opfern!
Weiterhin werden ganz besonders Heiler gesucht!


----------



## Sasunestra (28. März 2008)

Leotheras ist auch Geschichte. Gestern konnten wir mit Furor Winterfrost am ersten Abend im Mount Hyjal auch gleich den nächsten besiegten Boss feiern.
Und wir suchen noch Leute, schaut einfach mal rein.


----------



## Sasunestra (12. Mai 2008)

Raidfortschritt:
SSC 6/6
FDS 3/4
Hyjal 4/5
Schw. tempel 1/9

Zur Zeit suchen wir zu unserer Unterstützung besonders nach folgenden Klassen:
1 Heilschamane
1 Heildruiden
1 Verstärkerschamanen
1 Schattenpriester
1 Wilder-Kampf Druiden (Feral)
ggf. weitere DDler.


----------



## Sasunestra (26. Mai 2008)

Zur Zeit suchen wir zu unserer Unterstützung besonders nach folgenden Klassen:
1 Heilschamane
1 Heildruiden
1 Verstärkerschamanen oder 1 Schurke
1 Schattenpriester
1 Wilder-Kampf Druiden (Feral)

Nehmt bitte zur Kenntnis, dass wir zur Zeit keine weiteren Stammplätze für Paladine anbieten können, ebensowenig für Hexenmeister, Magier, Krieger und Jäger. Das kann sich natürlich jederzeit ändern. 
Falls ihr trotzdem bei uns mitmachen möchtet, so steht immer noch die Möglichkeit offen, einen sogenannten 'Gefährtenstatus' zu belegen. Dabei bleibt alles beim alten mit der einzigen Ausnahme, dass euch kein fester Raidplatz zugesichert werden kann. Melden sich also mehr Spieler an als Plätze im Raid vorhanden sind, so werden die Gefährten als erstes herangezogen und müssen aussetzen. Falls euch das interessiert so schreibt es einfach mit in eure Bewerbung.


----------



## Sasunestra (27. Mai 2008)

Zweiter Abend BT, zweiter Boss down: Supremus ist nun auch Geschichte!


----------



## -=Pain=- (11. September 2008)

Zur Zeit suchen wir folgende Klassen:
2 Ferals
3-4 Heiler (Schami, Dudu oder Pala favorisiert)
3-4 DD (Schurke, Shadow oder Ele-/Enhancerschami favorisiert)


----------



## leo87 (11. September 2008)

Hi Pain,

also ich habe schon lust mit euch zu raiden, möchte aber nicht meine Gilde verlassen da es eine RL Gilde ist und das könnt ihr bestimmt verstehen!
Vllt kann ich ja heute Abend schon mal rein schauen! Habe einen Holy Pala namens Makenis! Kara ist nur noch Markenfarmen, Gruul und Maggi haben
leider nach mehreren erfolgreichen Anläufen immer noch nichts für mich gedroppt und ZA sieht ähnlich aus. Die ersten 4 Bosse down, 3 im Timeevent.
War ebenfalls schon 3 mal dabei.

Da ich meinen Pala seit LvL 1 auf Holy geskillt habe, denke ich habe ich auch die nötige Erfahrung um in eurem Raid eine Bereicherung zu sein.

Ich würde mich freuen mit euch einwenig zu raiden, da meine Gilde momentan einwenig "eingeschlafen" ist, durch die Ankündigung des Addons und viele Twinken jetzt Gildenintern "Freunde / sich selbst" hoch.


----------

